# Homemade egg McMuffins!



## baking fool (Jun 27, 2007)

Today I made egg mcmuffins... at home! I made two at a time so I put the english muffins in the toaster & as they toasted I fried/crisped 2 slices of back bacon (that's canadian bacon to you americans) & fried 2 eggs. & I broke the yolks on purpose because I didn't want it leaking everywhere. As soon as I flipped the eggs over I put a slice of cheddar cheese on top of each. It didn't melt completely but definitely softened up plenty. When the english muffins popped & I put an egg/cheese & 1 slice bacon on each. Altogether it took only about 5-10mins to do it all. Quick & easy & so delicious... worth a try for sure.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 27, 2007)

I have done this, not with back bacon, but with a sausage patty! I have also tried it with the eggs being scrambled. Either way, back bacon, sausage or regular bacon whatever it is as you say, quick, easy, and delicious!!


----------



## amber (Jun 27, 2007)

I did the same just a couple days ago.  I used a toasted whole wheat english muffin, then placed a slice of sauteed ham on that, and added a fried egg, broken yolk, as I like my yoke cooked, and then a slice of sharp cheddar cheese.  It was delicious.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 27, 2007)

Soooo easy.  We've been doing this for years.  The children loved it.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 27, 2007)

I love doing this!!! Maybe if I'm in the mood, I'll do it tomorrow morning. I went through a stage where I made egg mcmuffin sandwiches for like 3-4 days in a row "lol"


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2007)

I do this quite often myself. Most of the time I scramble the egg and use white or whole grain bread instead of the muffin.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2007)

LOLOLOL - I do this too.  When I do the eggs I spray one of those white ramekins you can use for making desserts and that holds one egg, break the yoke.  I put the ramekin in a skillet of water and bring to a simmer, cover, simmer until cooked, take knife and slice around edges - I swear it looks just like their!

They are quite tasty at home, aren't they?  I use WW English muffins too and I don't even bother with the cheese - they just taste better without it.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2007)

_We do them with canadian bacon most times, but I put the eggs in a poacher and just let em rip til the yolk is firm..yummy even for dinner..._

_kadesma _


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _We do them with canadian bacon most times, but I put the eggs in a poacher and just let em rip til the yolk is firm..yummy even for dinner..._
> 
> _kadesma _




Yep, if I had a poacher I would use it - the white ramekin works in its place.  Canadian bacon is the bomb!  And without the cheese, using a ww muffin, it's not a bad breakfast either!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Yep, if I had a poacher I would use it - the white ramekin works in its place. Canadian bacon is the bomb! And without the cheese, using a ww muffin, it's not a bad breakfast either!


No with some juice or a piece of fruit it's great. My only problems comes from wanting two of the darn things 

kadesma


----------



## Caine (Jun 28, 2007)

I have egg rings the same size as an English muffin. Works wonders.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 28, 2007)

I do my eggs in the microwave. I have a little dish just the right size--I oil it and then line it with the ham/canadian bacon. I give the egg a little stir, breaking the yolk so it doesn't pop all over the microwave, and I cover it with a paper towel.

The egg and toast are done at just about the same time. Put the cheese on the egg--the heat of the egg is enough to melt the cheese.

My kids used to make these for themselves all the time.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 28, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> I have egg rings the same size as an English muffin. Works wonders.


 
I have the rings also, they work great.  I love them with Canadian bacon!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2007)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> I have the rings also, they work great. I love them with Canadian bacon!


 
You can use an empty tuna can or other appropriately sized can.  Remove the label and open both ends.  Viola, an egg ring.  

Or you could buy egg rings.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 28, 2007)

I make these all the time as well, but using either turkey bacon or turkey ham as the meat element.  I also add a few dashes of Tabasco to my particular sandwich (husband can't take that early in the morning - lol!)

I also frequently use toasted crusty rolls in place of the English Muffins.  Makes for a somewhat easier-to-eat sandwich.


----------



## baking fool (Jun 28, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> I have egg rings the same size as an English muffin. Works wonders.


 
yeah I thought of doing that with some round cookie cutters also but I couldn't find them at the time. i'll keep looking


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 29, 2007)

We actually do these at the "Halfway House" out on the golf course at work.  They keep some sausage patties, bacon, and sliced ham available for the breakfast-minded early golfers.

Tip on speed:  Get a large griddle, or 12" skillet.  Butter the cut sides of the muffin while the skillet heats.  Once it's hot, lay the muffin down, crack the egg into the buttered/greased egg ring, and put down the meat.  Flip the meat when ready, remove the muffin when it's toasted, and remove the egg ring when the egg is almost set, then flip the egg to finish cooking.  I put cheese on the egg when it flips (usually American cheese, it melts faster).  Assemble and eat.  I can get one made in about 5 minutes.

Try making some Tennessee Mountain bacon.  Lay some bacon on a sheet pan, sprinkle with brown sugar and black pepper.  Bake until it's done, but not burnt.


----------



## Claire (Jul 2, 2007)

When egg mcmuffins first came out my mom started making what she called "Roy McMuffins", just as you describe.  We always had a big breakfast after mass on Sunday, and this was a favorite!!


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 2, 2007)

I made these once again the other day. this time with sausage patties that I bought. So quick, easy and oh so good "lol".


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 2, 2007)

I like making sausage egg cheese biscuits at home meself...


----------



## prada (Jul 5, 2007)

been doing the same thing every morning...


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 5, 2007)

"Try making some Tennessee Mountain bacon. Lay some bacon on a sheet pan, sprinkle with brown sugar and black pepper. Bake until it's done, but not burnt."

Thanks, Allen, sounds great!!


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 5, 2007)

What temperature do you bake the bacon at? Sounds really good.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 5, 2007)

350 degrees F for about 10 minutes, then check.  Cook for more time if needed.

Be advised the sugar will burn before the bacon gets really crisp.  I like to cook the bacon until the sugar has melted, and bacon is about half-done.  Remove and let cool.  Finish the bacon in a pan or griddle until done to your liking.


----------



## Almost (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah I've made one of these before except I sprinkled shredded cheddar cheese on the eggs which melted completely. With some ketchup...


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 23, 2007)

If you really want a kick, try a slice of pepper-jack, and maybe some salsa instead of ketchup.


----------

